# My first wedding! yay! C&C please!



## sara bird (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are a couple from my first wedding this weekend. I have a photographer friend who let me come along and be a second photographer so I could get some practice. I would really appreciate some feedback!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## RowmyF (Apr 10, 2008)

I think you did well for a first wedding but my feedback is as follows:

1. I'm not crazy about the composition and I can't make out what the bride is doing....it seems she's trying to fix her hair and that doesn't strike me as a "catch that moment" photo.

3. The gown in the background is very distracting and the child's face, while adorable, is too dark and seems to have a gray overcast.

4. I really like this shot! My only issues with it (nit picking) is that the hair on the left side of the photo is distracting me and I wish the reflection wasn't in her eye...otherwise beautiful capture!

Nice job.


----------



## PaulBennett (Apr 10, 2008)

Dude you got talent.  Those are truly pro quality.



Hope it was ok to say dude to a chick.   How is it that girls are the new force in photography?


----------



## sara bird (Apr 10, 2008)

RowmyF said:


> I think you did well for a first wedding but my feedback is as follows:
> 
> 1. I'm not crazy about the composition and I can't make out what the bride is doing....it seems she's trying to fix her hair and that doesn't strike me as a "catch that moment" photo.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the imput! 
I see what your saying in #1 but I feel I should explain that the photo was suppose to be more about the flowers ( the groom sent them to her while she was getting ready) but I still wanted her in the backround.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 10, 2008)

1 is ok but seems snapshotish
2 is blurry, unflattering and snapshotish
3 woudl be ok but that dress in the background is distracting and weirdly placed. also snapshotish
4,5 and 6 are my favorites but they need some post processing work

nice work for a first try


----------



## sara bird (Apr 10, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> 4,5 and 6 are my favorites but they need some post processing work
> 
> nice work for a first try


 
what would you suggest?


----------



## Goran Katic (Apr 10, 2008)

5 and 6 are really excellent, but 1 and 2 are not so good...there bad (sorry)


----------



## Renair (Apr 10, 2008)

#4 #6 are my favourites, probably some more post processing could be done, but good all the same.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 10, 2008)

sara bird said:


> what would you suggest?


 

Here is a quick edit of one of them.  You should look up wedding portraiture and look at a LOT of photos.  Then compare them to your own and see what yo ucan do better!  Work on your composition skills and then spend a lot of time playing with the post processing with the very basics done, in terms of color, sharpening, contrast and brightness.  Vingetting is also very popular with wedding photographs... Good luck in the future! :hug::


----------



## N'Kolor (Apr 11, 2008)

kellylindsey...I really don't like your touch-up of the photo.  I think you have made the make-up that she is wearing very thick looking.  I think it has too much sharpening and maybe too much contrast.

As for the OP.  Glad to hear you were a second, that is the best way to learn in my opinion.  As for your photos...

#1...okay I guess, just nothing that amazing...maybe black & white?

#2...blurry...thats it! Needs to be trashed.

#3...flat lit and a little too dim.

#4...nice shot.  Could use a little vignette and maybe some saturation.

#5...too much going on.

#6...one thing...she has great lips!


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 22, 2008)

#2 seems like a focus problem, focus is on her right arm not her face.


----------



## myopia (Apr 23, 2008)

that edited version by kellylindsey needs to be taken off- it simply sucks


----------



## Canondoll (Apr 23, 2008)

The last shot is my favorite!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 23, 2008)

myopia said:


> that edited version by kellylindsey needs to be taken off- it simply sucks


 

I myself actually like the edit - since your opinion isn't the only one that counts maybe you should keep your negative thoughts to yourself. Since they don't even help the OP in the first place maybe there's just no point to it.


On the images I think you di dnice for your first wedding.  I see where you were oging with the first one.  That is very creative in thought process and I think if you keep trying to think out of the box you'll do really well.
The second one I agree that it look like you missed the focus but again, good trying ot capture the moment.
The little girl in munber 3 is adorable and I think that shot may have worked better if you had gotten fone on her level more, the more of the bride would have been visible oof in the bachground making for a bit less confusing comp.
The last three I think she looks beautiful. They're a bit dark but I think it sort of works there. Good job!


----------



## ssalulu (Apr 23, 2008)

#4 and 6 are your best


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 25, 2008)

myopia said:


> that edited version by kellylindsey needs to be taken off- it simply sucks


 
I think this comment should be taken off as it simply sucks.  The reason it sucks is that you didn't say why it sucks.  It's one thing to not like something and give some reasons for why it doesn't work in your opinion and another to just flat out be disrespectful and totally NOT helpful in any way whatsoever.  
Does it make you feel good myopia to troll around on the internet and start fights?  Grow up.


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh and some feedback for Sara too
1.) I like the idea of this shot, but I think the flash sort of kills what could be a cool idea of having the flowers in focus and the bride not.  Also she is doing something weird with her arms that is distracting too.
2.) Not digging the profile view and it's really out of focus.  When I get shots that are this out of focus, I have no choice but to toss them
3.) Looks a bit underexposed.
4.) I like this one.  It needs a little brightening up and the color looks kind of red or pink or orange to me.
5.) Like this one too but it's underexposed.  Try lightening it up some.
6.) I like the intimacy of this one, but I'm not too keen on the angle or crop.  I think I'd like to see a bit more of the groom's face and less room on bottom and more on top.  Her lips look a little weird too like you caught the beginning or end of the kiss.

For what it's worth, these are better than my very first wedding I shot!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 25, 2008)

It was a less than 2 minute edit.. it isn't the best edit nor did I claim it to be.  I do feel more PP is needed in these, maybe not to the quick extreme that I took that photo.


----------



## Intoashes (Apr 28, 2008)

myopia said:


> that edited version by kellylindsey needs to be taken off- it simply sucks


where is your edited version showing what doesnt suck?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 28, 2008)

nm read something wrong.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Sara,
For a first wedding I think the photos you showed are pretty good.  Some tips for the future would be to be really keen about the exposure and white balance.  You have a little underexposure going on, and you have what is to me, a tad bit heavy red channel.
As stated, the second is completely out of focus.  I like the action going on in it, so you might consider slapping a heavy texture on it.  That way it looks intentional. *wink*
Overall though, from what I've seen here, you did pretty well for your first time.


----------

